
The Classic Tetris World Championships Explained (2018) [video] - snake117
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RaqVGzhQTM
======
agent008t
It is actually very exciting to watch, especially when Jonas is playing. It
should be more popular than it is!

~~~
Stormwalker
Joseph, the latest champion is also incredible. He is capable of tracking
opponent's screen and reacting to commentary while maintaining the game. Also,
hyper-tapping.

------
sreyaNotfilc
I've been a fan of CTWC for the past 4 years. Jonas is amazing and can explain
his strategies very well.

My eyes lights up when a new CTWC video is published on YouTube.

I find the competition engaging. Its insane how compelling falling blocks can
be. But that's thanks to the great community and commentators.

Seeing the sudden rise of Joseph (as well as the other competitors) just makes
me so happy.

I've never really played Tetris although I grew up with it (I'm 35 years old
now). Even now, I've never would have came up with those elite strategies to
win this game.

But, now seeing these guys push the boundary of what can be done has me
itching to learn this game. Who knows, maybe next year I'll be able to
compete. I'd definitely like to see it live next year.

------
mrburton
I _JUST_ got done watching
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_UPHsGR6fM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_UPHsGR6fM)
(2018) and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfo8hmIcoDQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfo8hmIcoDQ)
(2019) :)

------
karrotwaltz
They held a conference at GDC 2019:

Tetris World Championship: Building Explosive Esports on 8-bit Nintendo

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC6W2MBXaVo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC6W2MBXaVo)

------
excalibur
Obviously the CTWC players are on a whole other level. But for anyone
interested in competitive Tetris who has not yet done so, I highly recommend
trying Tetris 99 for the Nintendo Switch. It's a free download with a Nintendo
Switch Online subscription, although there are some features locked behind a
paywall (such as the classic "Marathon" mode). It makes the subscription
worthwhile all by itself.

[https://tetris99.nintendo.com/](https://tetris99.nintendo.com/)

